# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  نظر شما در مورد رشته روانشناسي

## winter son

*دوستان سلام

راستش من امسال پرستاري آزاد ميخواستم كه با اين اوضاع ترازها ، و وضعيت دانشگاه هاي سراسري كه مسلما روي آزاد هم تاثير خواهند گذاشت براي تكميل ظرفيت زير 0 درصد اميد دارم!!!

اين هم دسته گل تاثير مستقيم معدل آقاي توكلي ..... سال ديگه هم بمونم همين آشه و همين كاسه .....
پس تصميم گرفتم همين الآن برم روانشناسي بدون كنكور و قال قضيه رو بكنم ......

و واسه اين از تمامي دوستان تقاضاي كمك دارم ! لطفا اگر امكانش هست راهنماييم كنيد در رابطه با اين رشته .....

ارزشش رو داره؟آينده شغلي و بازار كار؟و در چه مقطعي امكان كار پيدا كردن بيشتره؟كلا شرايط كليش رو ميخواستم بدونم و اينكه بقيه عزيزان چه نظري دارند ...

خيلي ممنون*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*عجب هااا

مارو باش با چه اميدي عضو شديم و تاپيك زديم ....

گفتيم الآن از زمين و آسمون راهنمايي ميريزه .......

يعني خداوكيلي ينفر نيست جواب مارو بده ؟؟!

آدم گره از مشكلات ديگران باز كنه خيلي صواب داره بخدا . . . !*

----------


## پویا دقتی

> *دوستان سلام
> 
> راستش من امسال پرستاري آزاد ميخواستم كه با اين اوضاع ترازها ، و وضعيت دانشگاه هاي سراسري كه مسلما روي آزاد هم تاثير خواهند گذاشت براي تكميل ظرفيت زير 0 درصد اميد دارم!!!
> 
> اين هم دسته گل تاثير مستقيم معدل آقاي توكلي ..... سال ديگه هم بمونم همين آشه و همين كاسه .....
> پس تصميم گرفتم همين الآن برم روانشناسي بدون كنكور و قال قضيه رو بكنم ......
> 
> و واسه اين از تمامي دوستان تقاضاي كمك دارم ! لطفا اگر امكانش هست راهنماييم كنيد در رابطه با اين رشته .....
> 
> ...


سلام

روانشناسی رشته خوبیه ..... شما در آینده می تونین در مراکز مشاوره فعالیت کنین و حتی خودتون مطب داشته باشین

در حال حاضر و با توجه به تعداد زیاد فارغ التحصیلان این رشته شما حداقل باید فوق لیسانس داشته باشین که اگه بخواین یک فرد متخصص در رشتتون باشین حتما مدرک دکتری هم لازمه

ضمنا تو این رشته مهم تر از درس خوندن کار بلد بودن و ارتباط صحیحه که شما می تونین ضمن تحصیلتون از کارگاه ها و همچنین صحبت های روانشناسان استفاده کنین تا به یک فرد 

با تجربه تبدیل بشین

شما اگه این رشته رو انتخاب کردین در دوران دانشگاهتون خوب درس بخونین تا بتونین ارشد رو در یک دانشگاه معتبر قبول بشین

بازم سوالی داشتین در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## winter son

> سلام
> 
> روانشناسی رشته خوبیه ..... شما در آینده می تونین در مراکز مشاوره فعالیت کنین و حتی خودتون مطب داشته باشین
> 
> در حال حاضر و با توجه به تعداد زیاد فارق التحصیلان این رشته شما حداقل باید فوق لیسانس داشته باشین که اگه بخواین یک فرد متخصص در رشتتون باشین حتما مدرک دکتری هم لازمه
> 
> ضمنا تو این رشته مهم تر از درس خوندن کار بلد بودن و ارتباط صحیحه که شما می تونین ضمن تحصیلتون از کارگاه ها و همچنین صحبت های روانشناسان استفاده کنین تا به یک فرد 
> 
> با تجربه تبدیل بشین
> ...


*خيلي خيلي ممنون از پاسختون ....
من سوالم اينه كه حتي اگر دفتر كار باز بكنم ، مردم به اون درك صحيح رسيدند كه بخوان پيش روانشناس برند و شماوره بشند؟احساس ميكنم كه مردم زياد به اون درجه از فرهنگ نرسيدند كه روانشناس برند و ميترسم كه n سال درس بخونم و آخرش هم هيچي به هيچي

و سوال بعدي اينكه : 
ميدونيد شرايط تاسيس دفتر كار روانشناسي رو؟يكجا خوندم كه حداقل بايد كارشناسي ارشد داشته باشي + 5 سال سابقه فعاليت مفيد بعد از فارغ التحصيلي ارشد تا مجوز تاسيس دفتر كار مشاوره بدند !!!
يعني بايك حساب سر انگشتي ميشه:
4سال كارشناسي
+
2سال ارشد
+
5 سال فعاليت مفيد

=
11 سال (!!!) درس خوندن و فعاليت (يعني اندازه يه متخصص مغز و اعصاب پزشكي!) بايد آدم داشته باشه تا بتونه دفتر مشاوره باز كنه...
ميخواستم بدونم اينها درسته يا نه و كلا شرايط ورود به بازار كار بعد از فارغ التحصيلي ارشد چيه ؟ ممنون*

----------


## پویا دقتی

> *خيلي خيلي ممنون از پاسختون ....
> من سوالم اينه كه حتي اگر دفتر كار باز بكنم ، مردم به اون درك صحيح رسيدند كه بخوان پيش روانشناس برند و شماوره بشند؟احساس ميكنم كه مردم زياد به اون درجه از فرهنگ نرسيدند كه روانشناس برند و ميترسم كه n سال درس بخونم و آخرش هم هيچي به هيچي
> 
> و سوال بعدي اينكه : 
> ميدونيد شرايط تاسيس دفتر كار روانشناسي رو؟يكجا خوندم كه حداقل بايد كارشناسي ارشد داشته باشي + 5 سال سابقه فعاليت مفيد بعد از فارغ التحصيلي ارشد تا مجوز تاسيس دفتر كار مشاوره بدند !!!
> يعني بايك حساب سر انگشتي ميشه:
> 4سال كارشناسي
> +
> 2سال ارشد
> ...



حداقل در شهر های نسبتا بزرگ می دونم مردم مراجعه می کنن و روانشناسای خوب در کنار روانپزشکا فعالیت می کنند و اگه بتونین فرد کارامدی بشین حتما درامد خوبی هم خواهید داشت

حقیقتش این 5 سالو الان دارم از شما می شنوم ..... اگه اجازه بدین از یه روانشناس هم می پرسم و پاسختون رو میدم ..... چون تا اونجایی که من میدونم برای مطب زدن باید مدرک 

کارشناسی ارشد به علاوه گواهی شرکت در تعدادی کارگاه رو باید داشته باشین

----------


## winter son

> حداقل در شهر های نسبتا بزرگ می دونم مردم مراجعه می کنن و روانشناسای خوب در کنار روانپزشکا فعالیت می کنند و اگه بتونین فرد کارامدی بشین حتما درامد خوبی هم خواهید داشت
> 
> حقیقتش این 5 سالو الان دارم از شما می شنوم ..... اگه اجازه بدین از یه روانشناس هم می پرسم و پاسختون رو میدم ..... چون تا اونجایی که من میدونم برای مطب زدن باید مدرک 
> 
> کارشناسی ارشد به علاوه گواهی شرکت در تعدادی کارگاه رو باید داشته باشین


*باز هم تشكر بابت پاسختون

اگر از روانشناس بپرسيد و راهنماييم بكنيد كه خيلي ممنونتون ميشم

من ميگم شايد اون 5 سال منظورش همين كارگاه ها باشه ...
اگر بخوايد لينكش رو هم براتون پ.خ ميكنم . البته اگر براي مني كه تازه عضو شدم محدوديت ارسال پ.خ نباشه

و هم اينكه اين كارگاه ها چجوري هستن؟هر كسي ميتونه شركت كنه؟كلا ماهيتشون چيه؟

واقعا معذرت معذرت معذرت كه اين همه سوال ميپرسم . بايد قبل از انتخاب رشته به ديد واضحي از رشته برسم و مطئن باشيد كمك كردن ديگران هم خيلي ثواب داره

خيلي ممنون*

----------


## reza1995

رشته خوب و جذابیه وبازار کار هم الان باید تو هر خانواده یک مشاوره داشته باشن که مطمئنا چند سال دیگه هم این طرح تنظیم میشه اگه علاقه داری برو

----------


## mina123

مخصوصا واسه کنکوووووور

----------


## winter son

> رشته خوب و جذابیه وبازار کار هم الان *باید تو هر خانواده یک مشاوره داشته باشن* که مطمئنا چند سال دیگه هم این طرح تنظیم میشه اگه علاقه داری برو


خيلي ممنون از راهنماييتون . ولي اون تيكه «*باید تو هر خانواده یک مشاوره داشته باشن*»  يجور كنايه بود ديگه ؟! مشكل ما هم اينه كه اين رشته اشباع شده ! بعد هم  داخل خونواده مشاور داشتن به كسي نون نميدن . من ميخوام فردا از گشنگي  نميرم ....... !






> مخصوصا واسه کنکوووووور


ببخشيد چي واسه كنكور؟؟!!دقيقا متوجه نشدم !!

----------


## پویا دقتی

> *باز هم تشكر بابت پاسختون
> 
> اگر از روانشناس بپرسيد و راهنماييم بكنيد كه خيلي ممنونتون ميشم
> 
> من ميگم شايد اون 5 سال منظورش همين كارگاه ها باشه ...
> اگر بخوايد لينكش رو هم براتون پ.خ ميكنم . البته اگر براي مني كه تازه عضو شدم محدوديت ارسال پ.خ نباشه
> 
> و هم اينكه اين كارگاه ها چجوري هستن؟هر كسي ميتونه شركت كنه؟كلا ماهيتشون چيه؟
> 
> ...


سلام

از ایشون پرسیدم ....... پاسخ دادن برای مطب زدن شما اول باید مدرک کارشناسی ارشد رو بگیرین و بعد در 750 ساعت کارگاه شرکت کنین

که این 750 ساعت رو میشه در 7 ماه گذروند و بعدش هم بنا به شرایط ممکنه آزمونی از شما بگیرن ( البته گفتن آزمونش سادس ) و بعد مجوز مطب رو بهتون میدن

بازم سوالی داشتین در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## winter son

> سلام
> 
> از ایشون پرسیدم ....... پاسخ دادن برای مطب زدن شما اول باید مدرک کارشناسی ارشد رو بگیرین و بعد در 750 ساعت کارگاه شرکت کنین
> 
> که این 750 ساعت رو میشه در 7 ماه گذروند و بعدش هم بنا به شرایط ممکنه آزمونی از شما بگیرن ( البته گفتن آزمونش سادس ) و بعد مجوز مطب رو بهتون میدن
> 
> بازم سوالی داشتین در خدمتتون هستم


خيلي خيلي ممنون از راهنمايي هاتون
انشالله خدا هر كاري كه درسته رو جلو پامون پذاره......

----------


## reza1995

> خيلي ممنون از راهنماييتون . ولي اون تيكه «*باید تو هر خانواده یک مشاوره داشته باشن*»  يجور كنايه بود ديگه ؟! مشكل ما هم اينه كه اين رشته اشباع شده ! بعد هم  داخل خونواده مشاور داشتن به كسي نون نميدن . من ميخوام فردا از گشنگي  نميرم ....... !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ببخشيد چي واسه كنكور؟؟!!دقيقا متوجه نشدم !!


خیر اشتباه برداشت کردین شما مشاور خانواده از طرف دولتاستخدام میشین و ماهیانه حقوق دریافت میکنید البته اگر این طرح اجرا شود.
____
من فکر کنم باید رشته روانشناسی بالینی رو بزنین برای مطب زدن...و تحقیقاتی که کردم باید دکتری هم داشته باشین...

----------


## Farhad.7

منظور دوستمون از کنکور مشاور کنکور بود .... که البته الان با هر مدرکی و در هر جایی مشاور کنکور هستن ...

اما در مورد خود رشته روانشناسی : والا من خودم خیلی دوسش دارم کلا چون کارایی که بعدا میکنی فقط ارتباط با مردم هسش !!! اما خب اگه تاپ باشی تو رشتت که صد در صد کار برات هست و گر نه ...

کارگاهم بعضی جاها تو همون مدت زمان تحصیل میگذرونن اگه اشتباه نکنم !!! ولی خب احتمالا بعد ارشدم باید ادامه داد ...

----------


## winter son

> خیر اشتباه برداشت کردین شما مشاور خانواده از طرف دولتاستخدام میشین و ماهیانه حقوق دریافت میکنید البته اگر این طرح اجرا شود.
> ____
> من فکر کنم باید رشته روانشناسی بالینی رو بزنین برای مطب زدن...و تحقیقاتی که کردم باید دکتری هم داشته باشین...


خيلي خيلي ممنون از بابت راهنماييتون
پس فقط روانشناسي باليني؟روانشناسي هاي ديگه به كار نميان؟روانشناسي باليني الآن بدون كنكور هست؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> منظور دوستمون از کنکور مشاور کنکور بود .... که البته الان با هر مدرکی و در هر جایی مشاور کنکور هستن ...
> 
> اما در مورد خود رشته روانشناسی : والا من خودم خیلی دوسش دارم کلا چون کارایی که بعدا میکنی فقط ارتباط با مردم هسش !!! اما خب اگه تاپ باشی تو رشتت که صد در صد کار برات هست و گر نه ...
> 
> کارگاهم بعضی جاها تو همون مدت زمان تحصیل میگذرونن اگه اشتباه نکنم !!! ولی خب احتمالا بعد ارشدم باید ادامه داد ...


از شما هم خيلي خيلي سپاسگذارم
مشاور كنكور بصورت آزاد منظورتونه يا مشاورين شاغل بكار در مدارس آموزش و پرورش؟آموزش و پرورش استخدام مشاور انجام نميده يا اين هم از طريق دانشگاه هاي فرهنگيان فقط بورسيه هاشو جذب ميكنه؟
تشكر

----------


## reza1995

> خيلي خيلي ممنون از بابت راهنماييتون
> پس فقط روانشناسي باليني؟روانشناسي هاي ديگه به كار نميان؟روانشناسي باليني الآن بدون كنكور هست؟


بله دختر عموی بنده روانشناسی بالینی آزاد میخونن بدون کنکور هم مطمئنا رفتن
در خصوص این رشته هم اینو بگم فقط چند خط از کتاباشو خوندم و فکر کردم دیدگاهم از زندگی عوض شده  :Yahoo (20): 
واقعا درسهای شیرینی داره..امیدوارم موفق بشین
احساس میکنم شما دوراهی انتخاب بین روانشناسی و رشته ی دیگه هستین؟
نگرانیتونم برای آینده بازار کاره؟
اگه این هست بگم هر رشته ای خوب بخونی و توکلت به خدا باشه تو اون رشته موفقی شک نکن

----------


## winter son

> بله دختر عموی بنده روانشناسی بالینی آزاد میخونن بدون کنکور هم مطمئنا رفتن
> در خصوص این رشته هم اینو بگم فقط چند خط از کتاباشو خوندم و فکر کردم دیدگاهم از زندگی عوض شده 
> واقعا درسهای شیرینی داره..امیدوارم موفق بشین
> احساس میکنم شما دوراهی انتخاب بین روانشناسی و رشته ی دیگه هستین؟
> نگرانیتونم برای آینده بازار کاره؟
> اگه این هست بگم هر رشته ای خوب بخونی و توکلت به خدا باشه تو اون رشته موفقی شک نکن


خيلي ممنون از لطفتون
آره.همونطور كه گفتم من پرستاري ميخواستم كه با اين قوانين جديد دچار مرگ فلسفي (!) شدم ! يعني هنگ كردم فجيع . . . ! و پرستاري نياوردم ديگه...اميدي هم به تكميل ظرفيتش ندارم
دقيقا نگرانيم براي بازار كاره ... كلا ديدگاهم نميدونم چرا نسبت به رشته هاي بدون كنكور منفيه كه بازار كارشون اشباعه و ....

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بله دختر عموی بنده روانشناسی بالینی آزاد میخونن بدون کنکور هم مطمئنا رفتن
> در خصوص این رشته هم اینو بگم فقط چند خط از کتاباشو خوندم و فکر کردم دیدگاهم از زندگی عوض شده 
> واقعا درسهای شیرینی داره..امیدوارم موفق بشین
> احساس میکنم شما دوراهی انتخاب بین روانشناسی و رشته ی دیگه هستین؟
> نگرانیتونم برای آینده بازار کاره؟
> اگه این هست بگم هر رشته ای خوب بخونی و توکلت به خدا باشه تو اون رشته موفقی شک نکن


خيلي ممنون از لطفتون
آره.همونطور كه گفتم من پرستاري ميخواستم كه با اين قوانين جديد دچار مرگ فلسفي (!) شدم ! يعني هنگ كردم فجيع . . . ! و پرستاري نياوردم ديگه...اميدي هم به تكميل ظرفيتش ندارم
دقيقا نگرانيم براي بازار كاره ... كلا ديدگاهم نميدونم چرا نسبت به رشته هاي بدون كنكور منفيه كه بازار كارشون اشباعه و ....

----------


## reza1995

> خيلي ممنون از لطفتون
> آره.همونطور كه گفتم من پرستاري ميخواستم كه با اين قوانين جديد دچار مرگ فلسفي (!) شدم ! يعني هنگ كردم فجيع . . . ! و پرستاري نياوردم ديگه...اميدي هم به تكميل ظرفيتش ندارم
> دقيقا نگرانيم براي بازار كاره ... كلا ديدگاهم نميدونم چرا نسبت به رشته هاي بدون كنكور منفيه كه بازار كارشون اشباعه و ....
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> خيلي ممنون از لطفتون
> ...


اصلا این فکر نکن چون بدون کنکور هست خیلی بیخود و مدرکش بی اهمیته
درسته ورودیش آسونه اما خروجیش به تلاشت بستگی داره چطور ازش بیرون میای
سعی کن معدلت خوب باشه و جزو 3 تا شاگرد برتر باشی...و مدرکتم بگیری و کار بلد باشی این احساساتو خود=تون میزنین کنار چون تلاش کردین...

----------

